# Romano, romanesco o romanaccio



## sam1978

Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno sa per caso dirmi se c'è una differenza tra "Romano, romanesco e romanaccio"?
Una ragazza su una chat mi ha corretto dicendo: "Si dice romanaccio, non romanesco!", non so perché...

Grazie in anticipo!

Sam


----------



## la italianilla

Dipende...a cosa ti riferivi quando t'ha corretto?

Romano -> può essere o aggettivo o sostantivo e significa _di Roma_. 
esempio: il foro romano
oppure Dario è romano (cioè Dario è di Roma)

Romanesco 
1. aggettivo che si riferisce alla città di Roma.
esempio: la cucina romanesca -> che ha origine a Roma
2. però con Romanesco si intende anche il dialetto di Roma, sia della Roma medievale che di quella moderna.

Romanaccio invece, per me, è un termine un po' "dispregiativo" per "etichettare" una persona di Roma solo perché in lui/lei si notano quelli che sono i luoghi più o meno comuni che si appiccicano normalmente alle persone della capitale.

EDIT: vedo che su google c'è un sacco di gente che usa il termine "romanaccio" anche per indicare il dialetto di Roma! Magari il parere di un romano può esser sicuramente più esaustivo.
Ciao!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao italianilla, 

A me pare che la tua spiegazione sia assolutamente perfetta. E mi trovo in disaccordo con le persone che su google definiscono il dialetto di Roma romanaccio. Si chiama romanesco.


----------



## fabry2811

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao italianilla,
> 
> A me pare che la tua spiegazione sia assolutamente perfetta. E mi trovo in disaccordo con le persone che su google definiscono il dialetto di Roma romanaccio. Si chiama romanesco.


 
Quoto


----------



## Montesacro

Sì, concordo con chi ha già risposto: il dialetto di Roma si chiama romanesco.
Però è un fatto che gli abitanti dell’Urbe a volte chiamano il loro dialetto romanaccio.

Ma di solito non lo chiamano in alcun modo… e ciò perché la situazione linguistica in città è radicalmente differente rispetto al resto d’Italia (Toscana esclusa). 
Il romanesco non va confrontato (o parallelato* *)con il veneziano o il napoletano o il genovese (che sono vere e proprie lingue “geneticamente” autonome rispetto al fiorentino, seppur da quest’ultimo nel corso dei secoli pesantemente influenzate), quanto con gli italiani regionali parlati a Venezia, Napoli o Genova.
In pratica il romanesco è impiegato naturalmente (in misura più o meno marcata) dalla stragrande maggioranza dei romani (sto parlando in forma impersonale ma io non faccio eccezione ) in qualsiasi occasione che non richieda un qualche grado di formalità. 
La transizione da italiano a dialetto avviene senza alcuna soluzione di continuità nella coscienza del parlante; semplicemente si comincia a parlare in maniera più libera e rilassata se il contesto lo richiede (o lo permette).

A mio avviso il termine _romanaccio_ (che porta con sé quell’evidente suffisso spregiativo) viene a volte impiegato dai miei concittadini proprio perché non c’è opposizione tra italiano e dialetto; quest’ultimo di conseguenza tende ad essere considerato una varietà bassa dell’italiano, e non un “oggetto” linguistico a sé stante.

Saluti


----------



## WKLIZE

Interessante questo topic, sono di Roma e ho sempre chiamato il dialetto romanaccio,anche se sapevo si chiamasse romanesco.Non ho mai pensato ci fosse una distinzione tra i due termini.Comunque sono pienamente d'accordo con  quello che ha detto Montesacro.


----------



## brian

Non sapevo nemmeno io come si chiamasse il dialetto romano perché a Roma lo sentivo chiamare sia "romanesco" che "romanaccio," ma supponevo che lo venisse chiamato "romanaccio" sopratutto da chi lo considerava piuttosto brutto come dialetto. Comunque, ho un libro di "romanesco," nel quale si chiama proprio "romanesco," e poi c'è anche un bell'articolo qui (Wikipedia) che parla del "romanesco."


----------



## sam1978

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte!


----------



## lamelamara

Io sono figlia di un romano e ho sempre sentito usare l'aggettivo _romanaccio_ per indicare qualcosa di profondamente romano, con connotazione magari un po' eccessiva, ma non negativa. Ad esempio, parlando di persone che utilizzano sempre il romanesco: hai sentito come parla il nonno? certo, ma lui è davvero un romanaccio. Quindi, romano colorito, verace, ma non con significato dispregiativo. Sempre in questo senso, può essere collegato anche al modo di parlare: il dialetto si chiama romanesco, ma per sottolinearne la veracità si dice anche romanaccio.


----------



## _forumuser_

Confermo quello che e' gia' stato detto. I romani piu' giovani chiamano scherzosamente il loro dialetto romanaccio, spesso anche modificato dall'aggettivo "ignorante". Non c'e' nessuna sfumatura dispregiativa. Tutti sanno che il termine piu' appopriato e' romanesco o romano.


----------



## Stiannu

lamelamara said:


> qualcosa di profondamente romano, con connotazione magari un po' eccessiva, ma non negativa. Ad esempio, parlando di persone che utilizzano sempre il romanesco: hai sentito come parla il nonno? certo, ma lui è davvero un romanaccio.


 
Confermo anch'io questa visione. Al limite, ho raramente sentito usare _romanaccio_ per il dialetto, l'ho sempre piuttosto considerato un aggettivo che descrive -scherzosamente- una persona, un (o più) tipo(i) umano(i).


----------



## la italianilla

Molto interessanti questi ultimi interventi. Di solito, le persone che non sono di Roma, usano il termine _romanaccio_ in modo dispregiativo per etichettare i romani secondo i soliti luoghi comuni. Mentre a Roma ha un significato affettuoso-scherzoso, addirittura riferito al dialetto (usato specialmente dai giovani, da quel che vedo in rete). 
Non si smette mai di imparare.


----------



## Sabrine07

la italianilla said:


> Molto interessanti questi ultimi interventi. Di solito, le persone che non sono di Roma, usano il termine _romanaccio_ in modo dispregiativo per etichettare i romani secondo i soliti luoghi comuni. Mentre a Roma ha un significato affettuoso-scherzoso, addirittura riferito al dialetto (usato specialmente dai giovani, da quel che vedo in rete).
> Non si smette mai di imparare.


Anche il termine romanesco viene usato dai non romani in modo dispregiativo per riferirsi a persone poco colte che non sanno parlare correttamente l'italiano. Ed il termine romanaccio si usa per definire un romano (o, a volte, anche un abitante dell'area metropolitana di Roma) dai modi poco raffinati.


----------



## bubu7

Aggiungo solo che _romanaccio_, a differenza degli altri due termini, non è italiano bensì un termine romanesco D) che può avere le varie sfumature di significato esposte negl'interventi precedenti.


----------



## Montesacro

_forumuser_ said:


> Confermo quello che e' gia' stato detto. I romani piu' giovani chiamano scherzosamente il loro dialetto romanaccio, spesso anche modificato dall'aggettivo "ignorante". Non c'e' nessuna sfumatura dispregiativa. Tutti sanno che il termine piu' appopriato e' romanesco o romano.


 

E vale la pena di notare, a beneficio dei non romani, che l’aggettivo “_ignorante_” in questo caso vuol dire “verace, genuino, grezzo, non rifinito”.
Il significato italiano del termine non c’entra niente.


----------



## cityofgod

Montesacro said:


> Sì, concordo con chi ha già risposto: il dialetto di Roma si chiama romanesco.
> Però è un fatto che gli abitanti dell’Urbe a volte chiamano il loro dialetto romanaccio.
> 
> Ma di solito non lo chiamano in alcun modo… e ciò perché la situazione linguistica in città è radicalmente differente rispetto al resto d’Italia (Toscana esclusa).
> Il romanesco non va confrontato (o parallelato* *)con il veneziano o il napoletano o il genovese (che sono vere e proprie lingue “geneticamente” autonome rispetto al fiorentino, seppur da quest’ultimo nel corso dei secoli pesantemente influenzate), quanto con gli italiani regionali parlati a Venezia, Napoli o Genova.
> In pratica il romanesco è impiegato naturalmente (in misura più o meno marcata) dalla stragrande maggioranza dei romani (sto parlando in forma impersonale ma io non faccio eccezione ) in qualsiasi occasione che non richieda un qualche grado di formalità.
> La transizione da italiano a dialetto avviene senza alcuna soluzione di continuità nella coscienza del parlante; semplicemente si comincia a parlare in maniera più libera e rilassata se il contesto lo richiede (o lo permette).
> 
> A mio avviso il termine _romanaccio_ (che porta con sé quell’evidente suffisso spregiativo) viene a volte impiegato dai miei concittadini proprio perché non c’è opposizione tra italiano e dialetto; quest’ultimo di conseguenza tende ad essere considerato una varietà bassa dell’italiano, e non un “oggetto” linguistico a sé stante.
> 
> Saluti


 
Sono romano, anzi TALENTINO, e sono sempre stato convinto del fatto che il "romanesco", variante - dolce all'orecchio - dell'italiano che fuoriesce naturalmente dalla bocca di un romano, sia in un qualche modo in estinzione sopraffatta dalla più attuale, grezza nonché forzata, parlata denominata "romanaccio".

A sensazione dico che il "romanesco" nasce da una condizione spirituale di cittadino di Roma ed è manifestazione di saggezza quotidiana, intrisa di tradizione. Ho usato la parola "dolce" all'orecchio ed aggiungo anche calore" nei modi, perché questo parlare è accompagnato da modalità di espressione non irruente, anzi piuttosto misurate.

All'estremo, invece, il "romanaccio" lo vedo piuttosto come un desiderio di rivalsa di alcuni cittadini che vivono il disagio del sobborgo (meglio periferia) e che per tale motivo attirano l'attenzione dei loro interlocutori marcando il loro accento. E' una varietà bassa del "romanesco" e a volte totalmente indipendente da esso. Non avete idea dei neologismi che vengono prodotti in questa versione. Sono sorpreso anche quando vedo alcune persone chattare tra di loro, che usano abbreviazioni di parole mai sentite o storpiate.


----------



## Sergiusuigres

Il termine "toscanaccio" qui in toscana ha una sfumatura non spregiativa molto simile al "romanaccio" anche se si riferisce più al parlante che alla lingua; non a caso è applicata a persone che marcano molto la loro inflessione toscana come Benigni o Ceccherini. Qualcuno sa se anche qualcuno dei mitici comici romani, come Sordi, Fabrizi o anche Verdone, vengono o venissero chiamati "romanacci"?


----------



## sam1978

Sergiusuigres said:


> Il termine "toscanaccio" qui in toscana ha una sfumatura non spregiativa molto simile al "romanaccio" anche se si riferisce più al parlante che alla lingua; non a caso è applicata a persone che marcano molto la loro inflessione toscana come Benigni o Ceccherini. Qualcuno sa se anche qualcuno dei mitici comici romani, come Sordi, Fabrizi o anche Verdone, vengono o venissero chiamati "romanacci"?




Qui in Liguria dire "Toscanacci" riferito ai toscani, forse per le rivalità storiche che ci sono state, vuoi per altro, non ha propriamente un bel significato... 

Non so se personaggi come Sordi, Verdone, etc venissero chiamati "Romanacci".


----------



## Montesacro

sam1978 said:


> Qui in Liguria dire "Toscanacci" riferito ai toscani, forse per le rivalità storiche che ci sono state, vuoi per altro, non ha propriamente un bel significato...


 
A proposito della rivalità tosco-ligure mi è venuta in mente questa terzina del Sommo Poeta, piena d’affetto per i tuoi concittadini: 

_Ahi Genovesi, uomini diversi_
_d’ogne costume e pien d’ogne magagna,_
_perché non siete voi del mondo spersi?_




sam1978 said:


> Non so se personaggi come Sordi, Verdone, etc venissero chiamati "Romanacci".


 
No, non mi risulta che vengano o venissero chiamati collettivamente romanacci.


----------



## la italianilla

Sergiusuigres said:


> Il termine "toscanaccio" qui in toscana ha una sfumatura non spregiativa molto simile al "romanaccio" anche se si riferisce più al parlante che alla lingua; non a caso è applicata a persone che marcano molto la loro inflessione toscana come Benigni o Ceccherini. Qualcuno sa se anche qualcuno dei mitici comici romani, come Sordi, Fabrizi o anche Verdone, vengono o venissero chiamati "romanacci"?



Infatti, è come dire _bischeraccio_, è chiaro che ha un intrinseco significato "affettuoso". 
Facendo riferimento ad Alberto Sordi, nella letteratura cinematografica veniva individuato come un attore in grado di interpretare il classico "romanaccio" in tutti i suoi poliedrici aspetti. Ci si riferiva al fatto che riusciva, nei suoi film, a mettere in luce quelle caratteristiche tipiche dell'atteggiamento dei romani e della loro parlata, ovviamente non mettendone in luce solo gli aspetti negativi in senso "buffo" ma anche facendone il riferimento della figura dell'italiano medio nel cinema nostrano agli occhi degli stranieri (così come fecero poi in seguito anche Verdone, in un certo qual modo, con i suoi personaggi, e anche Mario Brega ecc). Forse facevi riferimento a questo, ovvero al loro modo di recitare e ai loro personaggi, più che a loro stessi.
Secondo il mio parere - in questo specifico caso - l'uso del termine in riferimento al loro lavoro, va considerata nella sua accezione più positiva


----------



## Istriano

Ciao,
mi piacerebbe sapere la differenza tra l'accento romano e il romanesco. 
Mi hanno detto che gli Zero Assoluto, Syria, Giorgia, Ambra parlano con l'accento romano,
pero che in caso di Francesco Totti si tratta di romanesco. 
Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

No, non direi che è questione di differenza di 'accento'. I primi essendo cantanti o persone che lavorano in televisione/cinema parlano italiano standard, ma con una _cadenza _romana che viene avvertita distintamente dai non romani, Totti invece parla in 'dialetto' romanesco (o romano, come vogliono alcuni), nel quale oltre alla pronuncia diversa di consonanti o vocali si hanno anche termini diversi o scritti diversamente da quelli usati in italiano (sono andato a prendere l'autobus = so' ito a pija er busse). 
QUI la pagina di Wikipedia.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie tantissime per il link, Necsus, geniale!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Necsus, geniale!!!



Ciao Matou    (mon chat!) 

Quoto in pieno  

EDIT



matoupaschat said:


> Grazie tantissime per il link Necsus, geniale!!!


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Matou. Buona lettura! 
Ciao, Anja. Ti è saltata la prima parte della quotazione citazione, dando luogo a un divertente nonsense.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Uh? E chi dice che mi è saltata? 
Ciao Necsus! 


EDIT
Quindi procedo con l'edit


----------



## Necsus

Il buonsenso (comune) di cui sopra sopra.

EDIT
eheheh... Un edit... geniale!


----------

